

India's Big Problem: Nurturing Entrepreneurs - Nikkki
http://businessjournal.gallup.com/content/156143/India-Big-Problem-Nurturing-Entrepreneurs.aspx

======
spikefromspace
Just my personal experience coming from an Indian family that mostly is
involved in their own businesses that the sole purpose of having a business is
to make a living or carry on the business from a previous generation. I see
very little in terms of wanting to create new innovative businesses or
collaborating with other entrepreneurs or encouraging young entrepreneurs that
I see happen in the US. So, the article seems spot-on in that indian
entrepreneurs seem to not want to take many risks.

